# Diesel/Bio Fuel Mix



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just over the last week or so, I've noticed on both BP and Jet forecourts that the diesel pumps now have a sticker on them stating - 'Diesel is now mixed with up to 7% bio fuel'.

I am a bit wary of using this and have maanged to avoid using it so far (I hope) by buying my fuel at other suppliers who don't have this sticker.

A wee bit of research on the internet suggests that diesel fuel sold in the UK has to comply with BS EN 590. There are 2 standards for this: 2004 was a mix up to 5% bio fuel and now 2009 which is up to a 7% bio fuel mix.

I assume we've all been putting the 2004 5% mix in our tanks without major mishap for the past few years, however, my X250 handbook which was written before 2009 states use fuel to BS EN 590 (5% mix I presume).

Also, our 2004 Mondeo and Transit handbooks actually state a mix of no more than 5% bio ful mix should be used.

Am I being over cautious? Is the 7% mix ok for our vehicles?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't know Morag, but I filled up with some B10 biofuel in Germany, and the van didn't like it at all - down on power and smoky too. I had to change the fuel filter when I got home and things went back to normal.

I'd be surprised if all diesel was now at 7% mix - where will all the biofuel come from? 

Is their 'premium' diesel also at 7%? I can't afford to buy BP anyway, as it's dearer than Shell (or cherry  ).

David


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

b16duv said:


> Is their 'premium' diesel also at 7%? I can't afford to buy BP anyway, as it's dearer than Shell (or cherry  ).
> 
> David


Their 'premium' didn't have the 7% sticker on it. But I was too tight to buy that :lol:, so went to Morrisons instead.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > Is their 'premium' diesel also at 7%? I can't afford to buy BP anyway, as it's dearer than Shell (or cherry  ).
> ...


Hmmm, I'm too cynical for my own good - so is this a way of getting us to buy their 'premium' fuel I wonder.

Nah, can't be, big business wouldn't do that to us consumers :twisted:

David


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

b16duv said:


> I'd be surprised if all diesel was now at 7% mix - where will all the biofuel come from? David


the sticker does say _*'up to *_7%', so I guess this gives them a bit of leeway.

Do you know what the B10 bio fuel percentage mix was?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be surprised if all diesel was now at 7% mix - where will all the biofuel come from? David
> ...


B10 = 10% plant sludge! (and acid, ethanol, and lots of other cr*p)

D


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Perhaps its just here (southwest) but Jet pumps seem to only do BS EN 590 2004, and reasonably priced too. 

Shell V Power is GTL as well is BP Ultimate rather than Bio..


----------

